# Isopor



## Jaén

Olá a todos!

Por favor, como se diz 'isopor' em espanhol?
Em México é conhecido como 'unicel', mas não tenho certeza de como é chamado em outros países, específicamente Argentina e Espanha, mas qualquer idéia é bemvinda!

Alberto.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Oi Jaén, isopor=telgopor (e não tERgopoL como alguns mal dizem! )


----------



## Jaén

Obrigado, Lúcia!
Jamais teria achado essa palavra!  

Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

A Wikipedia me deu estes resultados:


> En México y Centroamérica este material se conoce comúnmente como "hielo seco". También se le llama foam, fom o espuma.


Achei algumas páginas referindo-se a  foam (o goma eva) 
em Espanha. 

Mas, é claro, os nativos estão mais habilitados para dar-nos as expressões mais usadas.


----------



## Jaén

Vanda said:
			
		

> A Wikipedia me deu estes resultados:
> 
> Achei algumas páginas referindo-se a foam (o goma eva)
> em Espanha.
> 
> Mas, é claro, os nativos estão mais habilitados para dar-nos as expressões mais usadas.


Obrigado, Vanda!

Sim, em Mèxico também chamamos de 'hielo seco', mas assumo que esse é o nome 'popular', enquanto que 'unicel' seria o nome correto.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

A Goma eva é o material dos mouse-pad, o "telgopor" é aquele usado para isolar, uma prancha formada por bolinhas brancas (não sei o nome técnico). O foam acho que é propileno expansível ou algo assim, amarelo geralmente. Agora fiquei na dúvida de qual material vc está procurando, Jaén!
Na Argentina, "hielo seco" é usado nas sorveterias mais caras para conservar o frio, se posto em água produz uma fumaça branca... fiquei confusa!!


----------



## Jaén

Lucia Adamoli said:
			
		

> A Goma eva é o material dos mouse-pad, o "telgopor" é aquele usado para isolar, uma prancha formada por bolinhas brancas (não sei o nome técnico). O foam acho que é propileno expansível ou algo assim, amarelo geralmente. Agora fiquei na dúvida de qual material vc está procurando, Jaén!
> Na Argentina, "hielo seco" é usado nas sorveterias mais caras para conservar o frio, se posto em água produz uma fumaça branca... fiquei confusa!!


Sim, Lucia, no México, 'hielo seco' é esse mesmo que você fala, mas também é nome dado ao 'telgopor', que é esse que você informou.

O 'foam' é o que chamamos de 'esponja', usada para rechear travesseiros e almofadas de sofá.

Obrigado!


----------



## Tomby

Se se trata do material que eu penso (é a primeira vez vez que tenho conhecimento dos termos "_isopor_", "_unicel_" ou "_hielo seco_") em Espanha se diz "*porex*", que é um material cuja base és o poliestireno expandido, de cor branco, isolante térmico e protector de produtos frágeis.

P.S.- Penso que também é conhecido por "*porexpan*".


----------



## Jaén

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Se se trata do material que eu penso (é a primeira vez vez que tenho conhecimento dos termos "_isopor_", "_unicel_" ou "_hielo seco_") em Espanha se diz "*porex*", que é um material cuja base és o poliestireno expandido, de cor branco, isolante térmico e protector de produtos frágeis.
> 
> P.S.- Penso que também é conhecido por "*porexpan*".


Olá, Tombatossals, é o mesmo produto do qual estamos falando, e é interessante como algo pode ter nomes tão diferentes de um país para outro!
Obrigado!


----------



## Guesheh

Alguem sabe como se diz "isopor" em español?


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Guesheh, 

La respuesta arriba!


----------



## Jaén

Bom, para aqueles que se perguntam de onde saiu esse nome de 'telgopor', aqui vai a resposta!

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## Mangato

Confirmo que e porexpan.  Hieloseco, e ar liquido en españa a -45 graos c


----------



## azul84

Olá pessoal!
Isoporâ é uma marca registrada que nomeia o composto químico "Poliestireno expandido", como também acontece com a Gillette (lâmina de barbear). Em espanhol é conhecido por vários nomes industriais, tais como: Poliexpan, Telgopor (abreviatura de "tela gomosa porosa"), Emmedue, etc. É conhecido também como Porespan, Porexpan, Poliexpan ou Corcho Blanco, Estereofón (Costa Rica), Tecnopor (Perú), Plumavit (Chile), Icopor (Colômbia), Unicel (México), Espuma Plast (Uruguai) e Espuma-flex (Equador).
Abraços.


----------



## Jaén

Uauuu!
Depois dessa, ninguém mais irá ter dúvidas sobre essapalavra!

Muito obrigado, Azul!

Alberto.


----------



## Mangato

DISCULPAS:
Comenté que en España "hielo seco" era  aire líquido. *Temendo error*. Mis concimientos de química quedaron muy atrás. los dos elementos son extremadamente fríos y se  utilizanen  en sistemas  de refrigeración, pero ahí termina su similitud.  A continuación transcribo la definicion de Wikipedia

Se llama *hielo seco* o *nieve carbónica* al estado sólido del dióxido de carbono. Recibe este nombre porque, pese a parecerse al hielo o a la nieve por su aspecto y temperatura, cuando se evapora (o más propiamente cuando se sublima) no deja residuo de humedad. Tiene una temperatura de -78 °C (-108 °F).

Saludos a todos y reitero mis disculpas


----------



## Fernandoperuano

Azul
Esa Respuesta Acabó Con Las Dudas!!!!!


----------



## Tomby

Jaén said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Por favor, como se diz 'isopor' em espanhol?
> Em México é conhecido como 'unicel', mas não tenho certeza de como é chamado em outros países, específicamente Argentina e Espanha, mas qualquer idéia é bemvinda!
> 
> Alberto.


En español se llama "poliestireno expandido" o más cooncretamente "Poliestireno Expandido de Estisol" si es que Vd. se refiere a un material de contrucción aislante térmico y acústico. CLICK!
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Guesheh

Muchas gracias y obrigada a todos! Como dizem aquí na Espanha: "_¡estas respuestas tienen nivel!_


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Aquí en Venezuela le decimos a eso anime. La mayoría de los electrodomésticos que uno compran vienen protegidos dentro de una caja con anime. Los puff están llenos de eso, algunos juguetes de peluche también...

Qué thread tan bueno. 

Salud.


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, para completar o quadro, em Portugal chama-se coloquialmente '_esferovite_' e _'polistireno expandido'_ no jargão técnico.


----------



## aloappaola

gente, como digo ISOPOR en espanhol??

Nao tem no dicionário...
Obrigada

PS: desculpe mas nao tenho o TIL


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nos meus tempos de Colombia era "Icopor". Mas acho que varia conforme o país.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que é o que é ISOPOR?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Xiao: ve aqui - http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliestireno


----------



## Vanda

aloappaola said:


> gente, como digo ISOPOR en espanhol??
> 
> Nao tem no dicionário...
> Obrigada
> 
> PS: desculpe mas nao tenho o TIL


Paulinha, e eu coloquei um monte de aviso dizendo que agora todo mundo tem os acentos e pontuações. É clicar no quadro acima nos sinais desejados (no quadro em que você digita seu post).
àáâãéêíóôõúüçñ¡¿

E quando a palavra não aparece no dicionário, observe abaixo deste título:

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'isopor' en el título:*
Isopor
isopor

Então agora temos duas perguntas sobre a mesma palavra, ou melhor, tínhamos, porque vou juntar as duas discussões.


----------



## XiaoRoel

WhoSoyEu, obrigadinho a você pela ligação (são de letras e isto dos polímeros fuge-me dos meus conhecimentos). É o que coloquialmente chamamos na Espanha "corcho blanco" (cortiça branca).


----------



## patodiez

Oi gente, muy buen hilo...
Quién diría que hay tantos nombres para un mismo producto...
Aquí en Argentina se le llama telgopor o tergopor, según la persona con la que hables...
Tengo entendido que la primera opción es la correcta.
Abrazos.


----------

